# Nene on Olympic Qualifyier



## NENE31

Nene 17PT 9 REB
6/12 2PT, 5/8 FT, 4PF

Nene played very well against the USA, a very close 1st half(49x47). Brazil got in trouble when Nene leave early because of FOUL TROUBLE, he didn't play at all in the 2rd quarter. 

Very agressive style, he played against the 3 of betters PFs in the NBA and did a great job.

I will do the coverage of all stats every game.

Nenê:

GP-1 GS-1 
2PT- 5/8 62,5%
REB-9 OFF-7 DEF-2
PF - 4
2TO


----------



## Petey

He had 7 offensive rebounds? That is insane.

-Petey


----------



## Ballscientist

I posted in the old board one year ago. He will be the best PF within 5 years


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> I posted in the old board one year ago. He will be the best PF within 5 years


Come on man, you think TD will fall off the face of the planet?

Nene has a long way to go to make your claim true.

-Petey


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> He had 7 offensive rebounds? That is insane.
> 
> -Petey


All that in only 20 minutes. :yes:


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

Top PF's in no particular order... I mighta missed a couple cats... You could prob argue after the top ten... But Nene isn't anywhere near the top ten... He is very good though... He might crack the top ten someday... Anything can happen... Peace
1)TD
2)KG
3)JO
4)Dirk
5)Brand
6)Toine
7)K-Mart
8)Amare
9)C.Webb
10)Sheed
11)Mailman
12)Shareef
13)Howard
14)Gooden(he might play SF this season)
15)Boozer
16)M. Rose
17)Nene
18)B. Grant


----------



## Ballscientist

1)Nene
2)TD
3)KG
4)Dirk
5)Brand
6)JO

in 2008


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Top PF's in no particular order... I mighta missed a couple cats... You could prob argue after the top ten... But Nene isn't anywhere near the top ten... He is very good though... He might crack the top ten someday... Anything can happen... Peace
> 1)TD
> 2)KG
> 3)JO
> 4)Dirk
> 5)Brand
> 6)Toine
> 7)K-Mart
> 8)Amare
> 9)C.Webb
> 10)Sheed
> 11)Mailman
> 12)Shareef
> 13)Howard
> 14)Gooden(he might play SF this season)
> 15)Boozer
> 16)M. Rose
> 17)Nene
> 18)B. Grant


No hate intended, but that's a terrible list. Dirk shouldn't be considered a power forward and the same can be said for Walker. Amare IS NOT better than Chris Webber (what the hell?). Howard, Gooden, Boozer, and Malik are not better than Nene. You're gonna be surprised this year, especially if Nene has added a jumper to his arsenal. He's an absolute beast and will be AT LEAST a top 5 power forward in three years.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> All that in only 20 minutes. :yes:


Well yes but that also means Brazil can't shoot a lick.

-Petey


----------



## guilherme.rcf

Well, Nene got some good stats, but didn't has a good game. Brazil lose by 30 points because his troubles with dumb fouls.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Nene was insane last night. I was in total awe. However, when the athleticism fades, it's going to have to be replaced by skill, in five years you have no idea what's going to happen.


As a knicks fan I, more than ever now, want to beat the hell out of Layden. Nene looked like the real deal last night, physical as hell and loved to be in the paint mixing it up. He was foul prone, but who cares, that will disappear with time. The best powerforward in 5 years? That I don't know, in five years there will be some stiff competition entering the league, heck this year alone splitter. perovic, howard, okafor, will be entering the league and Amare, Milicic,Lampe,Zarko,Tsikta, and Kristic are already here developing. Despite his amazing performance he hasn't show me anything to warrant being thought of as better than all those other players.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

> No hate intended, but that's a terrible list. Dirk shouldn't be considered a power forward and the same can be said for Walker. Amare IS NOT better than Chris Webber (what the hell?). Howard, Gooden, Boozer, and Malik are not better than Nene. You're gonna be surprised this year, especially if Nene has added a jumper to his arsenal. He's an absolute beast and will be AT LEAST a top 5 power forward in three years.


Go back and read my post... I said in Top PF's in no particular order... Dirk plays the 4 and will wit continue to even wit Jamison there... Walker plays the 4 and will continue to since E.Will and J.J. man the 3... Gooden... Boozer and Malik(while comin off the bench)... Damn... I forgot to add Antonio Davis... P.J... or Jerome Williams... Gasol... Garrity and Chandler.... ALL put up betta numbers last year... And wit the young talent that young talent Knicksbiggestfan jus mentioned there's no guarantee he ever will... Look... Nene's good... I like his game... But nobody can predict a players future... Right now he's not a top ten PF... Bottom line... Peace


----------



## NENE31

Terrible Night for Nenê against Virgin Isl.

7PT (0/4-FG)
6REB
4PF(of course)
26Min.

I really don't know what happen with him. UNRECOGNIZABLE!!


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

Does he have any help?... He'll turn it on next game... Peace


----------



## NENE31

> Does he have any help?... He'll turn it on next game... Peace



Guilherme Giovanonni(Treviso) had 18.
Leandrinho Barbosa(Suns)had 15.
Tiago Splitter(Tau Ceramica)had 14.
Anderson Varejão(Barcelona)had 14.

Marcelo Machado(Rimini) was worst. 1/10 3PT.

Always the same problem with Nenê, FOUL TROUBLE.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

> Always the same problem with Nenê, FOUL TROUBLE.


True... He's gotta learn to play better D... This international experience will only make him better though... They need to teach him the baby hook or somethin quick around the bucket... The rest of the team put up good numbers except for Machado... And they put up 100 too... Peace


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Nene plays good defense, he just commits stupid fouls sometimes. Kinda like Mutombo when he came into the league.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

That's lazy D when ya pick up silly fouls all the time... He'll learn though... Especially while watchin from the sideline wit foul trouble... Your Nuggs will be an excitin team this season... Dre Miller's a good fit in Denv... He had way too many distractions here in Clippaland... Peace


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Top PF's in no particular order... I mighta missed a couple cats... You could prob argue after the top ten... But Nene isn't anywhere near the top ten... He is very good though... He might crack the top ten someday... Anything can happen... Peace
> 1)TD
> 2)KG
> 3)JO
> 4)Dirk
> 5)Brand
> 6)Toine
> 7)K-Mart
> 8)Amare
> 9)C.Webb
> 10)Sheed
> 11)Mailman
> 12)Shareef
> 13)Howard
> 14)Gooden(he might play SF this season)
> 15)Boozer
> 16)M. Rose
> 17)Nene
> 18)B. Grant


give me a break! he will be top 10 soon with this list.


----------



## NugzFan

someone tell me why he got the 7th most fga on brazils team?! thats bs.


----------



## NENE31

The most brazillian players are shotters. Marcelo Machado is a idiot shotter, once the ball in your hands he shots always. Guilherme shots a lot too.
And Nenê don't get minutes on court because he always had fouls trouble.



> give me a break! he will be top 10 soon with this list.


I agree.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

> give me a break! he will be top 10 soon with this list.


Stop sippin that Kool-Aid and come back to reality... Maybe this will help... Gasol(19ppg.. 8.8rb.. 2.8ast.. 1.8blks)... Amare(13ppg.. 8.8rb.. 1ast.. 1blk)... K-Mart(16ppg.. 8.3rb.. 2.4ast.. 1.39blks)... Brand(18.5ppg.. 11.3rb.. 2.5ast.. 2.55blks)... Duncan(23ppg.. 12.9rb.. 3.9ast.. 2.5blks)... KG(23ppg.. 13rb.. 6ast.. 1.57blks)... J. O'Neal(20.8ppg.. 10.3rb.. 2ast.. 2.31blks)... Sheed(18ppg.. 7.5rb.. 2.1ast.. 1blk)... Toine(20ppg.. 7.2rb.. 4.8ast.. 1blk)... Dirk(25ppg.. 9.9rb.. 3ast.. 1stl)... Shareef(20ppg.. 8.4rb.. 3ast.. 1stl)... Howard(18.5ppg.. 7.6rb.. 3ast.. 1stl)... Who outta these cat's do you see Nene(10.5ppg.. 6rb.. 1.9ast.. 1.6stls)replacin?... Howard possibly but he still won't crack the top ten... Like my previous post said... The 12 cats listed above are not in any particular order... Peace


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Shareef sucks, so don't even put him up there. He puts up numbers but his team hasn't gone anywhere. Howard is better than Nene? Please. I also think Nene will be better than Amare this year. So he's already top ten, in my opinion. After that, he'll eventually be better than Walker (who really isn't a power forward anyway), Rasheed, Kenyon, and Gasol.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

stro swift is another top PF prospect that hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> Stop sippin that Kool-Aid and come back to reality... Maybe this will help... Gasol(19ppg.. 8.8rb.. 2.8ast.. 1.8blks)... Amare(13ppg.. 8.8rb.. 1ast.. 1blk)... K-Mart(16ppg.. 8.3rb.. 2.4ast.. 1.39blks)... Brand(18.5ppg.. 11.3rb.. 2.5ast.. 2.55blks)... Duncan(23ppg.. 12.9rb.. 3.9ast.. 2.5blks)... KG(23ppg.. 13rb.. 6ast.. 1.57blks)... J. O'Neal(20.8ppg.. 10.3rb.. 2ast.. 2.31blks)... Sheed(18ppg.. 7.5rb.. 2.1ast.. 1blk)... Toine(20ppg.. 7.2rb.. 4.8ast.. 1blk)... Dirk(25ppg.. 9.9rb.. 3ast.. 1stl)... Shareef(20ppg.. 8.4rb.. 3ast.. 1stl)... Howard(18.5ppg.. 7.6rb.. 3ast.. 1stl)... Who outta these cat's do you see Nene(10.5ppg.. 6rb.. 1.9ast.. 1.6stls)replacin?... Howard possibly but he still won't crack the top ten... Like my previous post said... The 12 cats listed above are not in any particular order... Peace


first of all i said soon...not necessarily this year. 2nd, nene will be able to pass some of those guys and get into the top 10. many of them are not superstars.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

> Shareef sucks, so don't even put him up there. He puts up numbers but his team hasn't gone anywhere.


What has Nene's team done?... you should look at Shareef's numbers no differently than Nene's if that's how you feel. 


> Howard is better than Nene? Please. I also think Nene will be better than Amare this year. So he's already top ten, in my opinion. After that, he'll eventually be better than Walker (who really isn't a power forward anyway), Rasheed, Kenyon, and Gasol.


Gasol... Sheed... Kenyon(though limited)... Walker all have one thing in common they have OFFENSIVE SKILLS... You can't deny that Nene's lackin in that department... Maybe he'll develop one but now his O doesn't even compare... Ya'll know this... And sayin Tione doesn't play PF is foolish... Who's he always guardin when it comes to Nets vs. Celts?... That's right K-Mart... The thing that get's me the most is that ya'll wanna put the PF's wit offensive skills in anotha position than the one they actually play.


> first of all i said soon...not necessarily this year. 2nd, nene will be able to pass some of those guys and get into the top 10. many of them are not superstars.


True enough... So your sayin even ROLE PLAYERS put up better numbers last season?... Yo I like Nene... Don't take it as I'm dissin him but SKYWALKER AC put it best... There's lots of young PF's who'll challenge the established PF's in the league Nene could be one of them... Peace


----------



## pizzoni

*Nene isn´t the best brazilian offensive player*



> someone tell me why he got the 7th most fga on brazils team?! thats bs.


There some reasons why Nene didn´t shoot much in Brazil NT,

1° He isn´t the best offensive brazilian player, Varejão and Giavannoni are better than him.

2° Our shooting guard (Marcelo Magalhães) shoot to much, he wasn´t like this, but he is really shooting too much, and hurt our NT. He was 1/10 in 3pt last game.

3° Nene is too much a foul prone. So, sometimes he got little court time. (it was the case last night)

4° Brazil offense is based in perimeter shoot, but Nene, Splitter and Varejão are changing that, and in the future, maybe it will change.

5° Nene is our best post defender, and he is a good in "blocking in the set ups" (I don´t know how to say that in english). It cause him to be in the wrong spot in the wrong time.

6° He missed an really easy dunk in last game. It was really embarasing.

He shoot usually in counter-attacks, because he is really fast and in second chances points (offensive rebound) because he is a amazing offensive rebounder (he got (3 in the first quarter)7 against USA)

Pizzoni


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!





> What has Nene's team done?... you should look at Shareef's numbers no differently than Nene's if that's how you feel.


Uh, Nene was a ROOKIE last year. Shareef has been in the league for SEVEN YEARS. Nene was playing alongside Junior Harrington, Ryan Bowen, and Vincent Yarborough. Shareef playeed with Theo Ratliff, Jason Terry, and Big dog. That's a huge difference. 




> Gasol... Sheed... Kenyon(though limited)... Walker... Gasol all have one thing in common they have OFFENSIVE SKILLS... You can't deny that Nene's lackin in that department... Maybe he'll develop one but now his O doesn't even compare... Ya'll know this...


You're only supporting my point. Nene has no offensive skills yet he put up 10.5 points last season. And all that in a disorganized offense too. His numbers will go up, that's fo sure. Of course his numbers don't compare now but no one is arguing that.



> And sayin Tione doesn't play PF is foolish... Who's he always guardin when it comes to Nets vs. Celts?... That's right K-Mart... The thing that get's me the most is that ya'll wanna put the PF's wit offensive skills in anotha position than the one they actually play.


Let's see, how can you compare the offensive games of Antoine Walker and Nene Hilario? 

Antoine's offensive game: 

Running the point, setting up the team's half court offense, and jacking up 8 threes a game. 

Nene's offensive game: 
Working downlow, putbacks, and running the court. 

They don't compare. They have two totally different games.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

Aiight... I'm jus gonna agree to disagree wit ya on the Nene debate... I neva said Nene didn't have serious upside... But if you wanna compare Reef to Nene as rookies Reef still had better stats while playin on a losin team also... Since you say he should be compared to a grinder... Compare him to B.Grant or Brand as rooks and he doesn't compare to their rook stats either... And since everybody on this board want's to re-classify positions for Pf's who can not only board but shoot J's and distribute(all around game)then that does leave him in the top ten... Peace


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> What has Nene's team done?... you should look at Shareef's numbers no differently than Nene's if that's how you feel.


nene has played one year. learn this fact. if not, never ever post again. period.


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Nene isn´t the best brazilian offensive player*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> 
> 
> There some reasons why Nene didn´t shoot much in Brazil NT,
> 
> 1° He isn´t the best offensive brazilian player, Varejão and Giavannoni are better than him.
> 
> 2° Our shooting guard (Marcelo Magalhães) shoot to much, he wasn´t like this, but he is really shooting too much, and hurt our NT. He was 1/10 in 3pt last game.
> 
> 3° Nene is too much a foul prone. So, sometimes he got little court time. (it was the case last night)
> 
> 4° Brazil offense is based in perimeter shoot, but Nene, Splitter and Varejão are changing that, and in the future, maybe it will change.
> 
> 5° Nene is our best post defender, and he is a good in "blocking in the set ups" (I don´t know how to say that in english). It cause him to be in the wrong spot in the wrong time.
> 
> 6° He missed an really easy dunk in last game. It was really embarasing.
> 
> He shoot usually in counter-attacks, because he is really fast and in second chances points (offensive rebound) because he is a amazing offensive rebounder (he got (3 in the first quarter)7 against USA)
> 
> Pizzoni


thanks.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Nene was a ROOKIE last year. Shareef has been in the league for SEVEN YEARS. Nene was playing alongside Junior Harrington, Ryan Bowen, and Vincent Yarborough. Shareef playeed with Theo Ratliff, Jason Terry, and Big dog. That's a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're only supporting my point. Nene has no offensive skills yet he put up 10.5 points last season. And all that in a disorganized offense too. His numbers will go up, that's fo sure. Of course his numbers don't compare now but no one is arguing that.


good post. 

when nene gets to play with miller, actually develops a J, doesnt get ***** slapped by the refs every other game and learns english, his offensive effectiveness will go waaaaaaaaaay up.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

> nene has played one year. learn this fact. if not, never ever post again. period


Read my post's before you start talkin ludicrous... Reef's vs. Nene's Rookie season stats... Reef(18.7ppg.. 10rb.. 2ast.. 1stl.. 1blk) vs. Nene(10.5ppg.. 6rb.. 2ast.. 1.6stls)... Both played for losin teams... So what's your point?... There's rook's this season that are jus as good or better than him too... These PF's that are ahead of Nene all have more all round games... We do agree on that... Stats don't lie... So Reef and many other PF's in their Rook years in the league that I mentioned were and still will be better than him... I realize he's your fav PF... I ain't diss'n him he's gonna get better... Give him time to develop some sort of offensive game and then he MIGHT be a top ten problem... Peace


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Shareef averaged seven boards his rookie year, not ten. And he also played seven more minutes a game than Nene. He definitely was/is a better offensive player but those facts have to be taken into consideration. Also, Shareef had a year of college under his belt when he turned pro (although those are still really impressive rookie numbers). Nene jumped from the Brazil level of play to the NBA. That's a huge step.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> Read my post's before you start talkin ludicrous... Reef's vs. Nene's Rookie season stats... Reef(18.7ppg.. 10rb.. 2ast.. 1stl.. 1blk) vs. Nene(10.5ppg.. 6rb.. 2ast.. 1.6stls)... Both played for losin teams... So what's your point?... There's rook's this season that are jus as good or better than him too... These PF's that are ahead of Nene all have more all round games... We do agree on that... Stats don't lie... So Reef and many other PF's in their Rook years in the league that I mentioned were and still will be better than him... I realize he's your fav PF... I ain't diss'n him he's gonna get better... Give him time to develop some sort of offensive game and then he MIGHT be a top ten problem... Peace


give nene 7 years and we will see whos better.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

> Shareef averaged seven boards his rookie year, not ten. And he also played seven more minutes a game than Nene. He definitely was/is a better offensive player but those facts have to be taken into consideration. Also, Shareef had a year of college under his belt when he turned pro (although those are still really impressive rookie numbers). Nene jumped from the Brazil level of play to the NBA. That's a huge step.


Good point.... You've offered nsight rather than ludicrous predictions... I was jus tryin to solidify my point that he's not in the top ten yet... He is close though... Respect Rippa... For not turnin this into a bash fest, cuz this Nene convo was startin to get outta hand... Peace


> give nene 7 years and we will see whos better.


Be real... No one can predict what will happen in seven years... There's no guarantee anybody on that list will still be there as common as injuries and additions of new talent are... Nene is a talented PF who I hope develops an offensive post game so the Nuggs can make the playoffs again... Wit the nucleous of Dre..White..Melo..Nene..Tskittles..Yarbrough and Camby ya'll got a nice young talented rotation... Peace


----------



## reHEATed

Nene will be in the top 10 in three or so years but he is not even close now. He has serious upside and with Miller dishing him the ball will only get better, but do u really think he is better then the 12 listed by Eagle before. He isnt even close to them in terms of production this year but will be a premeir power foward, top 5 with KG, Duncan, Okafor, and Amare in about 4-5 years.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> 
> Be real... No one can predict what will happen in seven years... There's no guarantee anybody on that list will still be there as common as injuries and additions of new talent are... Nene is a talented PF who I hope develops an offensive post game so the Nuggs can make the playoffs again... Wit the nucleous of Dre..White..Melo..Nene..Tskittles..Yarbrough and Camby ya'll got a nice young talented rotation... Peace


i didnt predict anything. i said give nene 7 years...

i didnt say in 7 years nene would be the top PF.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> Nene will be in the top 10 in three or so years but he is not even close now. He has serious upside and with Miller dishing him the ball will only get better, but do u really think he is better then the 12 listed by Eagle before. He isnt even close to them in terms of production this year but will be a premeir power foward, top 5 with KG, Duncan, Okafor, and Amare in about 4-5 years.


right now hes top 20 but not top 10. in 3 years, he could be top 10. 

he has many holes but as they fill he will become awesome.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> right now hes top 20 but not top 10. in 3 years, he could be top 10.
> 
> he has many holes but as they fill he will become awesome.


In three years, he WILL be a top 10 power forward.


----------



## NugzFan

word


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Shareef sucks, so don't even put him up there. He puts up numbers but his team hasn't gone anywhere.


You're joking, right? 

Nene has yet to put up numbers, and his team certainly sucks. At least Shareef has 1 of 2.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> You're joking, right?
> 
> Nene has yet to put up numbers, and his team certainly sucks. At least Shareef has 1 of 2.


Uh, Shareef has been in the league for seven seasons. Nene has been in the league for one. His team hasn't gone anywhere. What's your point and what's numbers without team production?


----------



## NugzFan

shareef i think has the losingest record in the nba right now (for individual players).

in a few years nene will be at reefs level.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> shareef i think has the losingest record in the nba right now (for individual players).
> 
> in a few years nene will be at reefs level.


But it hasn't happened yet. Nene has to start putting up numbers, first. Then the talk about him leading his team to wins can begin. 

There's also that fact that Shareef has never had much help...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> But it hasn't happened yet. Nene has to start putting up numbers, first. Then the talk about him leading his team to wins can begin.


True.



> There's also that fact that Shareef has never had much help...


Uh, Jason Terry, Big Dog, Theo Ratliff, Steve Smith...

There's something to be said of the fact that Abdur's team hasn't gone anywhere.


----------



## Scarface

So because Shareef but up better numbers in his rookie year than Amare Stoudemire does that make Shareef better than Amare too???


----------



## knickstorm

who cares, brazil is out of the tournament, and wont even be in olympics


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> who cares, brazil is out of the tournament, and wont even be in olympics


And your post has to do with what? 

Don't be bitter just because your team got dicked in the trade.


----------



## Derrex

Some how, I end up thinking that Nene will end up like a Kenyon Martin. A little bigger and better banger, but less skilled offensively and a bit less athletic. I don't know about him being a young karl malone, but right now, he looks more like Dale Davis. Same offensive game, same inside presence, same size, and hell, same freethrow percentage. I know, some of you might point to stats that Nene's rookie season is more like Malone's than Davis', but lets face it; Karl Malones don't grow on trees, players like Davis are.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Uh, Jason Terry, Big Dog, Theo Ratliff, Steve Smith...
> 
> There's something to be said of the fact that Abdur's team hasn't gone anywhere.


It's not like these guys are Kidd, Shaq or Kobe, Nene won't go anywhere with them either. (Smith and Abdur never played together either...)

-Petey


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Shareef averaged seven boards his rookie year, not ten. And he also played seven more minutes a game than Nene. He definitely was/is a better offensive player but those facts have to be taken into consideration. Also, Shareef had a year of college under his belt when he turned pro (although those are still really impressive rookie numbers). Nene jumped from the Brazil level of play to the NBA. That's a huge step.


I'd say the different in minutes can be attributed to their fouls. In 7 more minutes, Shareef managed to pick up 1.2 fouls less then Nene per game. And even that number is thrown off as 27 of Nene's games came off the bench.. meaning come in for 2 or 3 minutes no fouls, and deflating his season average.

-Petey


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>Derrex</b>!
> Some how, I end up thinking that Nene will end up like a Kenyon Martin. A little bigger and better banger, but less skilled offensively and a bit less athletic. I don't know about him being a young karl malone, but right now, he looks more like Dale Davis. Same offensive game, same inside presence, same size, and hell, same freethrow percentage. I know, some of you might point to stats that Nene's rookie season is more like Malone's than Davis', but lets face it; Karl Malones don't grow on trees, players like Davis are.


If that is your take on Nene, I doubt you've seen him play much. First of all, he is more athletic than Kenyon Martin. That is a fact. He is less skilled offensively but is learning quickly. Comparing Nene to Dale Davis is a joke, just like comparing Nene to Karl Malone is a joke. Nene is a uniquely gifted player; he has above average strength, quickness, and athleticism yet already has advanced defensive skills. He has uncanny court vision for his size too. Dale Davis really is none of these things. I'm getting really sick of reading posts from people who don't even watch Nuggets games.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not like these guys are Kidd, Shaq or Kobe, Nene won't go anywhere with them either. (Smith and Abdur never played together either...)
> 
> -Petey


Nene would go somewhere with those guys. How do you know, anyway? I did forget that Shareef was in Memphis for the first five years of his career. Still, with the numbers he puts up you would expect his teams to go further. I think that says something about him as a leader. It isn't a knock against him because he's a great player but if you can't lead your team anywhere, how good are you?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd say the different in minutes can be attributed to their fouls. In 7 more minutes, Shareef managed to pick up 1.2 fouls less then Nene per game. And even that number is thrown off as 27 of Nene's games came off the bench.. meaning come in for 2 or 3 minutes no fouls, and deflating his season average.
> 
> -Petey


Well, that's partly true. Kiki didn't want Nene averaging more than 30 minutes this year.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Nene would go somewhere with those guys. How do you know, anyway? I did forget that Shareef was in Memphis for the first five years of his career. Still, with the numbers he puts up you would expect his teams to go further. I think that says something about him as a leader. It isn't a knock against him because he's a great player but if you can't lead your team anywhere, how good are you?


You think this year or the year after, with Terry and Ratliff, Nene would be in the playoffs, even in the East? That is my point...

Agreed though that Shareef hasn't proved he can lead a squad.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Well, that's partly true. Kiki didn't want Nene averaging more than 30 minutes this year.


Why did he want that? For people whom aren't really fans, we won't know that, so when reading about it, sure it will impact in our minds.

-Petey


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why did he want that? For people whom aren't really fans, we won't know that, so when reading about it, sure it will impact in our minds.
> 
> -Petey


Intially, before the season started, Kiki didn't want Nene playing more than 25 minutes a game. But with Camby's injury and Nene's unexpected sucess, those minutes climbed. Kiki had stated he wanted to bring Nene along slowly, so I guess that's why he saw limited minutes.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Intially, before the season started, Kiki didn't want Nene playing more than 25 minutes a game. But with Camby's injury and Nene's unexpected sucess, those minutes climbed. Kiki had stated he wanted to bring Nene along slowly, so I guess that's why he saw limited minutes.


Do you know why he wanted to bring him along slowly? I thought maybe to get Howard some minutes to showcase him in a trade, but that doesn't really work as they wanted to let him go.

I am just wondering why not get him as many minutes as possible to see what he can do, even more so if they weren't going to sign Howard or trade him...

-Petey


----------



## TMOD

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you know why he wanted to bring him along slowly? I thought maybe to get Howard some minutes to showcase him in a trade, but that doesn't really work as they wanted to let him go.
> 
> I am just wondering why not get him as many minutes as possible to see what he can do, even more so if they weren't going to sign Howard or trade him...
> 
> -Petey


Because Nene was 19 and couldn't speak english.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you know why he wanted to bring him along slowly? I thought maybe to get Howard some minutes to showcase him in a trade, but that doesn't really work as they wanted to let him go.
> 
> I am just wondering why not get him as many minutes as possible to see what he can do, even more so if they weren't going to sign Howard or trade him...
> 
> -Petey


Kiki wanted to bring him along slowly so he didn't stunt his development. I guess he didn't want to overwhelm Nene.


----------



## Petey

Thank you both, that went out the window when he should he should get some minutes.

-Petey


----------

